# Hilti PM 10



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

Has/does anybody own or use one of these? Opinions on it, and do you remember what you paid for it?


----------



## s_k_i_ (Apr 19, 2007)

It's an old tool. If it's used stay away. The crystals lasers use will work only X amount of hours. The more expensive/ higher quality laser will have a higher quality crystal that will last longer. Lasers are one tool that have come down in price and have become better quality. You can get a new replacement for the PM 10 for $199.


----------

